# baby pigeon with frozen wing needs home



## avia (Mar 3, 2009)

hi, all. i picked up a baby pigeon whose wing is very badly broken--it can't even move. it is a frozen wing with a break that must have occurred some time ago. i cannot keep this bird & have to decide to bring it to a clinic in nyc which will likely euthanize him. i would love to place this baby who is non-releasable. does anyone have room for a young pigeon who's only issue is he can't fly?
please let me know. he's unweaned about 6 weeks old, grey.
i am in the new york metro area. please ask around. i greatly appreciate any help i might get.
thank you!!


----------

